# Header-Files mit Eclipse?



## Toasterwilli (6. Sep 2005)

Kann man mit Eclipse eigentlich Header-Files für native-Funktionen erstellen?
Ich hab nämlich kein SDK, sondern nur ne JRE installiert, also das Tool javah fällt somit aus.

Gibts da ne Möglichkeit, oder muss ich doch das SDK insallieren?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Sep 2005)

wenn du entwickeln willst solltest du eh das SDK installieren
wenn du nicht entwickeln willst benötigst du kein eclipse


----------



## Toasterwilli (19. Sep 2005)

gut, ich hab mittlerweile SDK. Kann ich jetzt direkt über Eclipse das Prgramm javah einbinden, oder gibts da evtl. ein schönes Plugin dafür?


----------



## EagleEye (19. Sep 2005)

du brauchst da soweit ich weiß nen C bzw C++ Compiler extra


----------



## Toasterwilli (19. Sep 2005)

nene, mit javah kann man Header-Files, aus .class-Files erzeugen, falls diese native Methoden oder so benutzen.
Dass ich diese dann in C implementieren und compilieren muss, ist mir schon klar.
Ich will einzig und allein Eclipse dazu bringen, dass es mir automatisch für die entsprechenden class-Files die Header generiert.


----------



## Oskar (12. Feb 2006)

Hm ich kram mal diesen alten Post vor.

Meine Frage ist die selbe: Kann ich aus Eclipse raus die Header Files für eine JNI Implementierung generieren oder muss ich das immer per Kommandozeile und javah -jni machen?


----------



## tec1 (12. Feb 2006)

Vielleicht ein bisschen viel aber installiere dir doch CDT, da kannst du nicht nur Header-Files erstellen sondern komplette C und C++ Projekte coden. Das verwende ich derzeit, ist ganz ok, aber nicht so gut wie für Java.


----------



## Oskar (12. Feb 2006)

CDT? Plugin für Eclipse? Hab ich bisher noch nix von gehört.

Edit: OK Google hat schon geholfen    Danke


----------

